# Website gone?



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Is modelmotorist.com no longer in existence?

I was trying to look at different chassis and could not get to the website.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

COuld they have been hi jacked. It was asking me to provide an email address for future announcements.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I got the same message. A Google search turned up this Facebook page: Model Motorist . Com
Apparently there was a server issue that knocked the site down and the plan seems to be to move the site to a different hosting service.


----------



## RalphS (Oct 8, 2020)

In case anyone missed this:


https://www.kramerfuneralhome.com/obituaries/print?o_id=7659060


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Condolences to the family and friends. 🧚‍♂️


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The old website seems to be back: ModelMotorist Index Page


----------

